# Kaplan PE sample exam corrections



## eng.dork (Sep 24, 2007)

I am going to take the Kaplan sample test in a couple of weeks (general morning and power afternoon). From what I understand there are many errors in the exam itself. Has anyone complied a list of these errors and the correct answers to the problems? If so could you possibly post the corrections? Thanks!


----------



## chicago (Sep 24, 2007)

I have gone over the Kaplan Power Afternoon test and noticed a whole bunch of mistakes; however they are not computational enough to affect the correct answers. More so, they are cosmetic in nature which is a bit of a nuisance. Typical mistakes include rounding errors (to a few digits) and inconsistencies in R--&gt;P and P--&gt;R notations. Just giving you a heads up.


----------



## jdd18vm (Sep 24, 2007)

I have seen a bunch and its frustrating as hell. The NEC one comes to mind (you cannot parallel #1s). I just did one last night Symmetrical components, I think the neg sequence answers weren't even CLOSE. And again i cant recall but I went thru calcs got a number of 11.4something...there answer was okay call it 10. (that may have been the transformer test one?) well I redid the calc like 5 times before looking at the solution.

John


----------



## benbo (Sep 25, 2007)

It is possible on the actual test to have them do that kind of rounding. You get an answer of 11.54 and they ask for the closest answer and the closest one they give you is 10. So it is not just the Kaplan test, it is the actual exam.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 25, 2007)

benbo said:


> It is possible on the actual test to have them do that kind of rounding. You get an answer of 11.54 and they ask for the closest answer and the closest one they give you is 10. So it is not just the Kaplan test, it is the actual exam.


Nailed it Ben. Oh Man!!!!...I hated "the answer is most likely..."


----------



## jdd18vm (Sep 25, 2007)

benbo said:


> It is possible on the actual test to have them do that kind of rounding. You get an answer of 11.54 and they ask for the closest answer and the closest one they give you is 10. So it is not just the Kaplan test, it is the actual exam.



Point is very well taken about most nearly. With that particular one I wasted a bit of time redoing it when i should have just looked at the solution.


----------

